# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα ανάπτυξης του Node Configurator...

## Mick Flemm

Επιδεί το project έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται αρκετά καλό, παρακαλούμε (εγώ και ο tanaka που ασχολούμαστε με αυτό) όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να συμετέχει να μας στίλει pm για να τον ενημερώσουμε και να του δώσουμε το source κλπ για να βοηθίσει, όταν γίνουν δοκιμες σε λίγο καιρό αναμένεται και η καινούρια έκδοση του N.C. χάρη στην δουλειά του tanaka.

Βασικά ότι υπάρχει μέχρι τώρα είναι σε perl, επόμενα βήματα είναι να το κάνουμε distro independent δηλαδή να βάζει τα αρχεία στη σωστή θέση ανάλογα με την distro που τρέχει ο χρήστης και σε δεύτερη φάση να γίνει ένα cgi για να του κάνουμε web interface, μετά σκεφτόμαστε να το γυρίσουμε σε C (Java ?) για να μην χρειάζεται περιττά πράγματα (perl κλπ).

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ξεκινάω απ' την αρχή πάλι να φτιάξω τον Node Configurator σε C, έχω ήδη φτιάξει έναν γενικό μηχανισμό για να διαβάζει-γράφει αρχεία με συγκεκρημένο format, να καταλαβαίνει δηλαδή ποιά κομμάτια στο κείμενο είναι μεταβλητές. Αυτό αρχικά θα το δοκιμάσω για το Nagios, αργότερα όμως θα το χρησημοποιήσω για όλα τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## sotiris

Εγω λογω γνωσεων δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω σε εργο...αλλα (εαν εχει καποια αξια) μπορω να σου πω ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ που ασχολεισαι δυναμικα με το θεμα,που ενημερωνεις για οτι κανεις και ευχομαι να βρεθουν και αλλα ατομα (εκτος απο αυτα που ειναι τωρα) για να τελειωσει αυτο το τοσο χρησιμο εργο για το δικτυο.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Να 'σαι καλά Σωτήρη, φυσικά κι έχει αξία  ::   ::

----------

